# What brings us all here to the Hobby Machine website ?



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2018)

Wondering what has brought everyone to the site other than the interest in being a hobby machinist . I myself am a machinist by trade , and this is my occupation . It would be interesting to read everyone's reasons for their interest in the trade and what your true occupation is . Possibly some networking could be in the future .

I'm sure we all come from different backgrounds and use different skills to pay our bills , chime on in and let's hear what we call work .


----------



## Brento (Mar 24, 2018)

I went to college for the cad so when i got to learn a little machining in a previous job i start to enjoy it. Since then i thought it would be cool to set up my own little shop. I found this place looking for projects at first and here i am.


----------



## Flat fender (Mar 24, 2018)

I've made my living as a field mechanic in heavy equipment, I lurk here more than anything and find this a very interesting place with interesting people. My dad made his living as a Tool Maker, and ran a gunsmith business from home, that sparked my interest in machining at a young age as he had a small lathe and mill (I still have). I plan on retiring in a couple years and have added a Bridgeport and a Sheldon lathe to my shop, and very much enjoy building and fabricating things.

FF


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 24, 2018)

Well the first 27 years of my working life I was a manufacturing optician. grinding eyeglasses then got laid  off . then 10 years worked in a machine shop started as an operator first cnc then rotary transfer machines and screw machine. Worked up to lead. during that time I bought a craftsman 12" lathe and a G0704 mill. that is when I joined this site as well as a few others. and for the last 5 1/2 years have been working in a small job shop as a machinist.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 24, 2018)

I got into hobby machining about 20 years ago when building an experimental aircraft.

I had basic power tool experience growing up with my dads drill press, bandsaw, 12in disc sander, and welders, etc. I inherited most of those tools and still use them almost daily.

I bought myself an RF30 clone mill, to help build the kit helicopter, then a bought mid-size Grizzly lathe. Found an old Bridgeport and sold the RF30, found Hobby Machinist about this time. It's been a great resource.

I'm a newly retired electrical engineer and am struggling with whether or not to refurb my Bridgeport, or buy a refurbed Bridgeport, or buy a new Taiwan made Acer 3VS.


----------



## westerner (Mar 24, 2018)

I am a lifelong builder and fixer of things. Houses, cars, equipment, etc. Made my living in many of these diciplines. I am currently an equipment repair shop supervisor. Machining is an extension of all this. I enjoy the similarities, AND the differences between them all. Oh, ya, and I need MORE tools too, right?


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 24, 2018)

Degreed in physics, chemistry, and math.  The first five years of my professional carreer, I worked as an analytical chemist for a major battery manufacturer.  22 years after that as owner of a small electronics manufacturing company, Six years as  manufacturing engineering manager for a medical device company. Another seven years as co-founder of a biotech company, sold to a Fortune 500 company and worked the final two years  for that company as an Engineering Manager.  Retired since 2013.

I started working with a lathe in 1963, adding a mill/drill c.a. 1984.  Began welding in 1970, O/A and stick. Added MIG c.a. 1990.  Attended some blacksmithing workshops in 1978-1980 and have a working blacksmith shop.  Added a Tormach 770 in 2011 and a Grizzly 602 lathe in 2013.

I had taken three years of drafting in high school and continued the pencil & paper track until 1997 when I started with Autosketch, followed quickly with AutoCAD.  Began working with SolidWorks in 2004 and bought my own seat in 2012.  I have just started to scratch the surface with Fusion 360.

I am an active member of HM for three years.  I am here to learn new things abut this hobby/profession and hopefully to help others with my knowledge and experience.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2018)

You could always find me in the metal shop in high school,  but I actually ended up making a living in electronics.  Since I retired the machining interest has returned so I'm able to play "off the clock" at last. 
Mark


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2018)

Hobby machineing, worked on old school production robotics for a while.


----------



## jwmay (Mar 24, 2018)

I’m an electrician at a factory. I’ve always made things for myself since I was a kid. I can’t remember a time when I knew what a lathe was and didn’t want one. I think machining is one of the most valuable skills a person could learn.  I’m not really talking about making money with it, although I hear it can pay the bills. I’m specifically referring to a higher level of independence that can be achieved through knowledge.

Forgot to mention, that this forum is less derogatory of people, places , or equipment used. I signed up somewhere else, but discovered my machines are banned from being considered actual machines there.


----------



## toploader (Mar 24, 2018)

While I'm trying to start my own machine shop business. I still have an appreciation for old school machines. I own machines from the early 1900's up to brand new.

I wanted to join a community that had similar interests as me, without the attitude of "why did you spend all that time restoring that old junk!"  Yeah I know they are obsolete machines.  However, I enjoy using my horizontal milling machine, line shaft driven gear hobber and lathes.  Furthermore, these machines still have value in a production shop.  A cnc machine capable of doing the work my horizontal boring mill can do is leaps and bounds above my pay grade.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 24, 2018)

I started out with a vocational machine shop class in high school (three periods), only time I ever made the honor roll!  Teacher said one day "they are having a apprentice test at Kaiser Steel, some of you guys should take it to see how you can do", well, I took the test and the rest is history, as they say;  I worked there seven years, got laid off when business got slow, almost ran out of unemployment benefits, found a job with a local refrigeration shop that did machine work also and stayed there three years, then went into business for myself doing machine work, developing products for the local wine industry for over 30 years, sold out and retired; dammit!  the guy who bought the business did not want all the machinery, so I had to move it home (alligator tears) ---- now I can do what I like to do and enjoy doing without worrying about paying the rent, etc.  Some of my best friends reside in my shop behind my house!  Also, I still have use of all the machinery that I sold, what could be finer, except to be in Carolina in the morning?
One of my finest projects was designing, making drawings of, and building foundry patterns for a 3" & 5-1/4" X 3-3/4" compound steam launch engine; I sold several finished engines and some kits of castings, then sold the whole project to a guy who still sells kits.
I am happy to say that I never got acquainted with CNC, CAD, or anything other than my two hands, eyes and brain, such as it is!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2018)

*Where ever we all came from , once we learn these common terms , life is good ! *


*Here a some common machinist terms explained*

Machine - A mechanical device for the removal of redundant parts of the operator's anatomy. It is fitted with various lethal weapons, known as tools.
Machinist - A person suffering from the delusion that they control the above machine. Chiefly employed in exhibiting grossly inflated wage packets to non-engineering friends.
Tool Setter - An interesting animal kept by the management and trained to replace broken tools, etc. Is very docile when deprived of sleep.
Q.A. Inspector - A survivor of the Spanish Inquisition. His chief function is to weaken the machinist's nerve, thus rendering him easy prey to the machine. This is done by informing him that certain dimensions are oversize and, after adjustment, are then undersize by the same amount.
Estimator - An illiterate whose mental processes cannot assimilate the fact that there are only 60 minutes in an hour.
Tool-grinder - Someone who can grind a cutting edge on a tool and leave it in exactly the same state as before.
Reamer - A device for producing various patterns on a bore surface.
Tap - like a reamer but much more brittle
Test Gauge - An instrument made of metal which has the peculiar property of momentary expansion or contraction
Chargehand - Strict caution to be taken with this individual. From his frequent inquiries as to the number of hours you have worked, it must be assumed he is connected to the Income Tax authorities
Laborer - This specimen has no ambition, does nothing all day and stays on overtime to finish it. Always missing when wanted. Very obliging a week before Christmas.
Foreman - Very rarely seen except when you pick up a newspaper or fill in your football coupon
Wagepacket - delayed action bombshell
Bonus - Latin name for carrot
Scrap - See Swarf
Swarf - Chief product of engineering
Component - By-product of the manufacture of the above
Finish - An abstract term used by the Q.A. Inspector and something that is never good enough
Bolt - A cylindrical piece of metal with a helical screw on the outside that is either under or oversize
Nut - Something that never fits the above
Location diameter - A size that is never right and is always produced by another department
Faulty set-up - An accomplishment always achieved by the opposite shift
Model - A standard of excellence produced accidentally
Coolant pump - A device so designed as to deluge the machinist with oil or water when he is not looking


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 25, 2018)

I just hang out here to help out where I can.  Hopefully I can pass on some tricks & tips to those with less experience, and can learn some new things by seeing what others are doing.  Just trying to keep the trade alive.

I'm really just an old millwright, never really considered myself to be a machinist. Started machining in high school about 55 or so years ago.  When I walked up to a lathe for the first time I just ''knew'' how to run it.  I don't know where that came from, I guess it was something I was born with.  Never had any formal machinist training, but I pick things up pretty quick.  If you think about it, machining is just solving a series of logic problems, then you just develop your skills over time by doing.  I've either owned or had access to machine tools all of my adult life.  I bought machine tools to further my product development activities and they allow me build prototypes without having to go to outside vendors.  I really don't do it as a hobby, but I do enjoy making chips and solving problems.


----------



## kvt (Mar 25, 2018)

Did a little machine work on engine parts, back in the 70s while working as a mechanic in a small town, Then joined the AF and wound up doing computer security and networking before retiring out of there and going to work as a contractor for the AF.  Always trying to make things, and various helping people welding etc.   Father in law left me his sherline stuff when he passed.   Started making small items, then figured out I wanted to make bigger stuff than would fit on the Sherline.   Have been working up to a jet 10x24 and a enco 30 Mill.   Stull just a hobby learning things the hard way.   Joined to get advice and learn as did not know anyone here in SA that did machine work, and could not even find much in the way of people doing it here.   I try to pass on anything I have learned if it helps someone understand something, or that they can learn from my mistakes.   Have been told that I was a problem looking for a place to happen at times in various thing.   So I know mishaps pretty good.   (broke same hand, same bone like 4 times, and same bone in my foot also like 4 times.)


----------



## wileel (Mar 25, 2018)

Spent a little over 22 years in the Air Force as an aircraft mechanic on several airframes, and have always been the kind of guy who loves to tinker. Been working on and helped build a few race cars so I've always loved being able to fabricate my way out of tough spots during projects. The machining bug bit me during the engine swap on my car. Didn't have a bunch of money or resources (AF pay) at the time so had to really get creative a few times like making a supercharger bracket....chain drilling and using a jig saw on 1/2 al plate...building counter bore out of a bolt and scrap of steel chucked up I'm my drill press and so on. I got frustrated trying to make spacers so I bought a little horror freight lathe and after that I was hooked. Now a few years later, I have a new job that pays well but I deploy 4 months on/off, so I have time while I'm home to play. I finally have my first proper machine on order (PM-30MV) and I'm super excited about the possibilities. 

I discovered the site and was immediately surprised by the good nature and helpfulness of folks here, this is a great resource of info and I don't feel dumb about asking questions...that a big thing!


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 25, 2018)

I am here because no one else will have me.
Seriously this place was recommended to me by some good folks who do not find the same goodnaturedness anywhere else.
We do not have a monopoly on machining knowledge but have become the best machining therapy group on the net.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 25, 2018)

To be brutally honest, I'm a dilettante.  Somewhat more kindly, a Jack of All Trades, Master of None.  I'm here to learn more about my latest interest: metal working and machining.

I grew up on a small farm in circumstances where, for the most part, if you couldn't do it yourself, it didn't get done.  Dad was an industrial electrician nights and farmed days.  He was a pretty good hand at carpentry, electrical and mechanical and I picked much of that up, largely by being too ignorant to know I couldn't DO that. 

I retired from the Navy in 1990 after 22 years as an Electronics Technician, my only formal training.  Of course, all that is nearly 30 years out of date now.  After retiring from the Navy I bummed around in several jobs, mostly electronic, electrical or mechanically (sometimes all three) related.   One job was on the maintenance crew at a cannery.  Before my time, the cannery had it's own machine shop and there was a big Hendy lathe and a Bridgeport mill in the shop.  The mill was being used as a glorified drill press and the lathe was collecting dust and rust.  I took it upon myself to find the tooling for both that had been stashed and forgotten, and taught myself how to do basic operations on both machines.  As another poster mentioned, I have some ability to look at a situation and see how to go about it.  Perhaps not the BEST way, but a workable way.  I also learned a bit about welding through an Adult Ed class, mentoring from a very good welder at work and lots of practice with their machines, stick, MIG and TIG.

I tend to get interested on a hobby or process, dive into it, and then taper off as interest wanes.  Last Winter it was Arduino programming and various related projects.  This Winter has been back to model building in brass and using my new lathe to make various simple bits that weren't possible before I had the lathe.   At some point I think I'd like to combine the two into working models.

I've built all my own outbuildings:  barn, garage, toolshed and various animal shelters, along with some simple furniture in my wood shop. 

I've also rebuilt several motorcycles and ATV's, a tractor and a number of truck/car engines (before computerized everything).

Pretty much any excuse to buy more tools...


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I came here because the gear train was wrong in my lathe and it wouldn’t thread properly. I googled my way here. Likely, not to the "other" place. You guys paint a very clear picture of it. I have no interest in that. No one is born with knowledge... although, you’d wonder with the way that some people act...

I loved the community so much here, I stayed to pester as many people as I could! And learned more here in two years than anywhere else for anything else in my whole life.

I left high school without finishing. Couldn’t hack it, couldnt sit still. Spent my time playing music in bands, running lights and sound for the auditorium. Got a job fixing surgical instruments in a small shop. Got canned after 4 months, boss was an old guy, I was 18, he was out of touch with kids and I didn’t know how to take criticism and just shut down every time he gave it.
Had a weird interview at a local factory. Interview was terrible on my part. "Yes, no, yes, no, sometimes, sure, thanks very much...." to my astonishment he called me back for a second interview and gave me a job. He said he liked that I didn’t bullpoop, I said I walked through the door and my mind went blank... I spent 7 years there working my way up to lead operator, wound up getting politically shuffled out the door along with 7 other senior employees by the plant manager in an attempt to take more control over the failing facility. Only to find out it was head office that was causing it to fail (which we tried to express to him...), then to get fired himself. The production manager who hired me, who runs it like his personal candy store since day one, is still there 15 years later. Good for him. He makes them money.

Blah blah blah, more factories, started dabbling in construction, more construction, then less factories, then no factories and all construction. Always enjoyed welding. Was able to fabricate from time to time in the 7 year factory. I bought a lathe in 2016, and here I am. The interest turned into a hobby, which turned into a fixation, now it consumes most of my money. (Don’t tell my wife )

Edit: changed prohibited word


----------



## ddickey (Mar 25, 2018)

I got into bike racing in high school and ended up racing for 23 years. I got to see the world. Made a few mistakes and ended up racing way to long. I have two big regrets in life, one is not learning my fathers trade.
Ended up going to a tech school in St, Cloud and earned a few AAS degrees. I&C tech, Power Plant Tech & Mechatronics. I was required to take welding and also machining in school and I loved every minute of it. Fast forward 5 years and I'm working for a large utility up here as an journeyman out plant operator. I really dislike the work and am trying desperately to get into any trade.
Anyway, to keep me sane I bought a lathe first then a mill and a few other machine tools. It's the only thing that give me any sense of accomplishment.
I can't remember how I got here but the members here have really helped me get started and always offer advice, even if the questions seemed silly to me now. I really appreciate that.


----------



## T. J. (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm a veterinarian - my practice is mainly large animal focused. I've always liked metalworking. I learned to weld (stick) when I was about 10. Growing up on a farm, there were always things to fix or build. I had never been around a machine shop until I built my own .  I've learned everything I know about machining from YouTube and this site - and I'm still learning.


----------



## machinejack (Mar 25, 2018)

Retired tool maker says  " It's in my blood what else would I do"


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 25, 2018)

It's really interesting and fun to see I'm not the only one who's life has unfolded in unexpected ways .

I started out was an independent VW engine rebuilder and at one time was the only one in the county that knew how to line bore cases. My strength was my attention to detail and proper measuring and machining. Went through several garages and felt like if I had certificates I wouldn't have to put up with the guff. So went back to school at the local JC and became the special projects mech student for the dept. then transferred to Reedley JC to become an aircraft mech. Got my A&P and all the auto certs and went to find a job and was told I was over qualified. Realized the guff was working for alcoholic managers. Never did work in aircraft because the pay was so lousy.

Worked as a wrench until the late 80's and just got fed up with black box tech that nobody could diagnose or fix and bailed for building and fixing fruit packing machinery. I realized I'd much rather make something that to fix some bad design. Meanwhile something I'd come up with in '86 for mandolin had taken on a life of its own and was growing as I learned and applied more sophisticated manufacturing processes to it. Just at the time it got too stupid at the company I was working for because they decided to nix our benefits and I walked, one of the largest acoustic music dealers in the world wanted to become a dealer of my invention. More dealers followed and because it was now my "job" I could apply everything I'd learned to making it. But I needed to make equipment that took machining and so bought a 9x20 & RF 30 that were adequate to the job and started watching YouTube and Mr.Pete to learn the basics. Not until I bumbled onto an old Atlas 7b that needed a starter cap did I bumble onto this place. And I'm so glad I did. I learn something every single time I log on and don't have to wade through the surly comments I see on the other forums. Looking back I never would have predicted this.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 25, 2018)

I jumped head first into combat pistol competitions (USPSA and Steel Challenge) big time in SoCal in the 80s and I wanted to get some small machines to help with building my competition pistols. Started with a Sherline lathe and mill, and worked my way up from there.

Somewhere along the way I tripped over this site and have been kinda hanging out ever since.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2018)

i get paid to fix things others carelessly destroy.
it's interesting how a bowling ball can be broken with a broomstick.
i can't explain the physics behind the statement, but, it must be like the bumble bee that shouldn't be able to fly typa thing.
i have been interested in the construction and composition of everyday things since i was very young.
when i got a new toy, i'd play with the toy for a day or 2 and then invariably the toy would be dissected to reveal its working components.
sometimes the toy was returned to function, most times not as i generally had to separate assemblies that were beyond my capabilities to restore function to.
not much has changed since then 
i went to technical school in Wyoming for Diesel Technology
i went to community college and learned 2 process of welding- SMAW, GTAW in all 4 welding positions
i helped build skyscrapers and installed seismic retrofits on buildings.
i went to numerous factory schools for equipment repair of many types- mechanical, hydraulic, pneumatic, electrical control systems were/are my specialties
i took Richard King's scraping class in 2013, just because scraping spoke to me
i love to restore unloved or destroyed machinery, for the challenge and love of machines 

the main reason i am here is to seek knowledge of what i don't already know
the secondary reason is to aid my brethren, by educating anyone who will listen to what i have learned


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 25, 2018)

I came here looking for hot babes, and I am STILL looking!  

(seriously, I am nothing like that and hope I don't get in trouble for the little joke...)


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I came here looking for hot babes, and I am STILL looking!
> 
> (seriously, I am nothing like that and hope I don't get in trouble for the little joke...)


Hahahaha. One in every crowd.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 25, 2018)

My journey began in JR. High school when vocational education was still offered. Although my grandfather was a master machinist (in my eyes) it was at 12-13 years of age that I found the magic of creating. Sure I built many bikes as a kid but not the same as to build something from raw stock.I never failed any grades, but really didn't like school much. I was saved by a few male teachers (WW II vets)  who had zero issue straightening me out. By HS, I was enrolled in every vocational course they had to offer a freshman and by the time I graduated at 17 I had a true appreciation for higher math. Six days after graduation, I was in boot camp followed by A school to learn welding/damage control. I had a decent head start over my piers in skill and attitude. Served for 18 months at Sub base P. H. then on a missile sponge for the remainder. Separated about the time I was 21 and struggled to find a job. I went from a second class petty officer ( E5) to landscaping. My father gets that credit as he instilled pride at a young age. I was too proud to collect unemployment or any other type of handout. "Reaganomics" had me enlisting once again. This time around I gave the USAF a try and killed ASVAB enabling me a long list of opportunities. I took a bust down to E-4 and went to another school to learn Aircraft fuel systems including Pneudraulics, schematics and basic electronic troubleshooting. While serving in the AF, I found myself spending time in the weld/machine shop developing/designing specialty tools used in the fuel shop. I had plenty to share and learned even more from these folks. Separated after almost ten years of combined service and hit the private sector working as a fabricator. My time as a civilian employee was frustrating at best. Working with s**t tools, s**t machines and bosses who lacked caring forced me to strike out on my own. My wife had gifted me a Millermatic 200, 4" Makita grinder and a 14" Makita chop saw for Christmas, she knew better than I at the time what I needed to be happy. One job led to another and before I knew it, we had a full-time fab shop. The sad part of this phase of my life was the employees and the type of work we performed (wrought iron gates, fences deck rails etc). This payed the bills (barely) and I found myself in night school after a few years in that rat race. Employees where another negative to the story, so I'll skip that part. What I really missed was being challenged to create and problem solve. I became a fireman and maintained my welding skilled through custom jobs. As the jobs became more complex, I added machines and tooling. I purchased my first lathe back in 2001 mostly out of frustration, having to rely on a shop that didn't share my quality or time table.  Most of my machining skills (basic) are from 4 years of H.S. I primarily am a welder/fabricator, so years of practice helps in many  areas including what I call practical machining or common sense approach.
I joined this site in 2014 to expand my machining skills and to share in any way I can. I have always had an appetite to learn and been blessed with ambition and good health although my wife will say I'm hyper active

Some might think it all started with Mig, 4"grinder and a 14" chop saw, but I like to think it really started with those special men who never gave up on a kid. I'm so grateful I wasn't born 10 years later.  I see some parallels with some members on this site whom share and mentor like those special teachers in my life.

A snap shot but it sums it up.

Paco


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 25, 2018)

@firestopper:  "Missile Sponge" he sez....HAAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahaha!  My 22 years in the Navy were spent in the Cryptology field and I have a grand total of 12 days of sea time.

All of that came from one tour as a resident technician at a Mobile Technical Unit (MOTU-10 out of Charleston, SC) supporting a system that was new to the afloat world.  The MOTU also had a well-populated submarine contingent supporting both attack and missile boats.  The bubbleheads and skimmers were always yanking on each other's chains, mostly in good humor.  A good buddy of mine, a Fire Control Tech (SS) said there are two sorts of naval vessels:  Submarines and Targets.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 25, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> it's interesting how a bowling ball can be broken with a broomstick.



When I was a volunteer firefighter, our Chief swore he could pick two firefighters at random, put them in a locked room with two bowling balls and they'd lose one and break the other one.


----------



## francist (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't expect one can attribute all of a person's characteristics to the influence of their parents, but if I look at myself (or at least what I think I am) that could seem to be the case. My mother was the lover of poetry, pursuer of the arts, and Bohemian creator of stylish things. My father was a bookkeeper and business man, ex-homesteader made good -- if it wasn't dead flat or compartmentalized neatly into a tick-box it just wasn't right.

Like many here, I have been building things all my life. There is a photo of a very young me holding my first "contract" -- a completed gun rack built from some plywood and the deck boards salvaged from an old snow sled -- that my sister's boyfriend asked me to build for him. I was 10. He never did pay.

I studied art in school, graduated with languages, physics, and shop class. My day jobs have always been something to do with buildings. I spent five years fresh out of high school as a residential glazier, and the last 30 in cultural heritage preservation and/or tourism, depending on how you look at it. I design stylish things to invoke a feeling, or copy and reproduce things to stupidly minute degrees to replicate a look. I use AutoCAD, lime plaster, digital photography, and handplanes. And anything in between.

And like many, I am a consummate hobbyist. Spent 35 years working mostly wood, threw in some taxidermy, fly tying, clock repair, blacksmithing, patternmaking, and now machining. It fills a need that I tend to describe as "creative precision". I can measure things. And it's solitary.

I started coming here to learn about the machines, the tools, the processes in a comfortable environment that wasn't driven by production demands. I've stayed because in addition to the nice people I've met, I still learn about the machines, the tools, the processes, and the environment is accepting and supportive. Regardless of who you are, or aren't.

-frank


----------



## DHarris (Mar 25, 2018)

I grew up always curious how something worked - constantly taking things apart and (usually) getting them back together at home, much to the aggravation of my mom (dad thought it was funny!). Whet from that to mini-bikes / go-carts when I could find a used lawnmower to pirate parts from. then tuning cars for the neighbors & school mates. High School was drag racing in So. Cal. and some road racing with SCCA.  My dad was an engineer at Douglass Aircraft and thought that was where I was headed, but the market fell out of the Aerospace industry in abut 1970 so it was "student body right" over into electronics. I wound up as an Electronics Engineer (35 +/- years) by education/degree working for 24 years of that for Varian Analytical Instruments in northern Ca..  Retired from that and got talked into working for my daughter in her start-up residential property appraisal business.  Worked for her for 7 years, built my 1965 Ford GT-40, finished it, sold it, paid off the house mortgage and retired again in October 2003.  My dad passed away after a long illness that year (at age 92) so I had to sort thru his things.  In doing so, I found a Sherline mill and lathe tucked away in a box under his workbench (in later part of his illness he could not go out into the garage any longer).  That got me looking for someplace to learn how to use them if, for no other reason, than to keep the memories of my dad building things for my Son and Daughter when they were young.

That lead me here and found an incredibly caring / giving mentor in Mikey - - have been trying to learn something from him everyday since.  Most of my machining is very small, but extremely useful in my RC plane hobby, toys for my grand kids, and small things to fix the stuff they break!

Someday I hope to "upgrade" to some larger machines - at which time I'm sure that the extremely helpful folks on this site will generously assist me in completely blowing up the budget!

Dave Harris


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 25, 2018)

DHarris said:


> I grew up always curious how something worked - constantly taking things apart and (usually) getting them back together at home, much to the aggravation of my mom (dad thought it was funny!). Whet from that to mini-bikes / go-carts when I could find a used lawnmower to pirate parts from. then tuning cars for the neighbors & school mates. High School was drag racing in So. Cal. and some road racing with SCCA.  My dad was an engineer at Douglass Aircraft and thought that was where I was headed, but the market fell out of the Aerospace industry in abut 1970 so it was "student body right" over into electronics. I wound up as an Electronics Engineer (35 +/- years) by education/degree working for 24 years of that for Varian Analytical Instruments in northern Ca..  Retired from that and got talked into working for my daughter in her start-up residential property appraisal business.  Worked for her for 7 years, built my 1965 Ford GT-40, finished it, sold it, paid off the house mortgage and retired again in October 2003.  My dad passed away after a long illness that year (at age 92) so I had to sort thru his things.  In doing so, I found a Sherline mill and lathe tucked away in a box under his workbench (in later part of his illness he could not go out into the garage any longer).  That got me looking for someplace to learn how to use them if, for no other reason, than to keep the memories of my dad building things for my Son and Daughter when they were young.
> 
> That lead me here and found an incredibly caring / giving mentor in Mikey - - have been trying to learn something from him everyday since.  Most of my machining is very small, but extremely useful in my RC plane hobby, toys for my grand kids, and small things to fix the stuff they break!
> 
> ...



Oh yea, the folks here LOVE blowing up your budget. Don't ask me how I know that...


----------



## shell70634 (Mar 25, 2018)

Fixin to retire.  Machining is an extension of my gun and woodworking hobbies.  Not formally trainied in any of them.  Ordered a GT 1340 as a retirement present.  It should be here next week.  My old WT has seen it's better days.  Milling machine still going strong.  This site is how I get educated.  Made a few gunparts and reloading machine parts.  Now I want to learn how to do it right.


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 25, 2018)

I too grew up knowing some things about lathes as my father repaired early day electric motors and power plants. At age 16 ( car crazy period) or so he taught me how to clean up commutators and install brushes on auto generators and starters. He also taught my brother and I about turning wood. 
While on leave from the Navy after a year on Adak Alaska I tinkered with Dad's lathe (not really a bar person and had no clue about girls) bored a hole in a bolt then turned a close tolerance plug. The fit is close enough it will compress air when pushed in rapidly. Still in the Navy but at Cubi Point on Luzon in the Philippines I turned a couple of rings so guys could mount "cat eyes" found in the dredged up corral. In Construction Drivers School a Chief Petty Officer gave the class a sage piece of advice, he said "learn to operate the machine you like the least proficiently and the rest will take care of themselves". Learned a little about girls; married the best thing that ever happened to me.
After college I worked in open pit mining where the company had exceptional machine shops and machinists that  could build or repair just about  any thing found in a mine or smelter. Later took a Quarry Superintendents job at a cement manufacturing plant, same situation for the machine shop. Got more involved with the shop while doing maintenance on the crushing plant replaced 7 inch double rolled bearings on the primary crusher, bearings and shafts in the 36 inch wide conveyor system. Even learned how to vulcanize the splices in conveyors. I inherited Dad's Clausing 100 MK3 lathe then really got aquainted  at the machine shop. 
Upon retirement I have created myself  a  hobby  machine shop  and am learning a lot. I can't remember the circumstances but I found this website by reading a magazine. This website is home to me and I believe strongly that the person that criticizes  another's  post is really trying to hide his own ignorance. This website has posted rules about bullying and belittlement that I really appreciate and support. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 25, 2018)

PHPaul said:


> When I was a volunteer firefighter, our Chief swore he could pick two firefighters at random, put them in a locked room with two bowling balls and they'd lose one and break the other one.



LOL! I love it! My Okie grandpa had a million sayin' and along that same line. One day we were watching someone running amok and he leaned into my ear and said " that boy could break and anvil with a feather". Of course everybody wanted know why in the world I was laughing.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 25, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I came here looking for hot babes, and I am STILL looking!
> 
> (seriously, I am nothing like that and hope I don't get in trouble for the little joke...)


Well then, I guess you will have to make one in your shop!


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 25, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Well then, I guess you will have to make one in your shop!


In the shop, bedroom, kitchen, or wherever lights the fire...  Oh, you mean MAKE one, Dave.  If I was doing that, I would get some production tooling.


----------



## David S (Mar 25, 2018)

First I am going to answer the question "What brings us all here to the Hobby Machinist website".  It has been mentioned but cannot be over emphasized ...I am here because of the very friendly atmosphere.  We can have conversations here like we can face to face around a coffee table and discuss hobby machining issues that we all have.

As for my background.  I have always had an interest in mechanical and electrical things for as long as I can remember.  When it came time to decide which discipline to pursue at university it was a bit of a toss up between mechanical or electrical engineering.  Since at a very young age I had taught myself how to design electronic circuits, first with vacuum tubes and then with those pesky leaky germanium transistors, I decided to take EE at university.  After graduation I had a great career as a professional engineer first in the telephony industry and finally designing and manufacturing consumer products for 35 years with Black & Decker.  So this is the professional / career side.

As mentioned I headed out in the Electronic career side, but I have always been a closet "Mech or crowbar" as we were jokingly called.  In the 70's I loved restoring old american made small engines for folks.  At the end of the summer the local dump was open to all and I would go up and look for old discarded lawnmowers.  When they looked structurally ok I would haul them home for the winter revival since lots of folks around here were looking for second hand lawnmowers for their cottages.  I soon realized that for make small parts for repairing carb needles etc.

I friend who owned the local hardware / hobby store introduced me to the Unimat DB200 lathe package that he could get for me at cost....Done.  So this helped me to do some repairs on carb parts, but the neat thing is that at the time there were no industries around that could regrind the small valves for small engines.  We had lots of car / truck engine re builders, but their valve grinding machines could not grab the small diameter valve stems for the engines I worked on.  I needed a competitive  advantage to all the other back yard small engine repairers...so I made a neat mandrel that would hole my valves and fit the local engine repair guys machine.  I would bring in a handful of valves and they would say "here comes the guy with the sewing machine valves".  Often they wouldn't charge me.  So I restored old lawnmowers over the winter and made a bit of cash in the spring.

And finally like others, I am here to learn from those with more experience and to share when I can about things that have worked well for me.

David


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 25, 2018)

PHPaul said:


> @firestopper:  "Missile Sponge" he sez....HAAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahaha!  My 22 years in the Navy were spent in the Cryptology field and I have a grand total of 12 days of sea time.
> 
> All of that came from one tour as a resident technician at a Mobile Technical Unit (MOTU-10 out of Charleston, SC) supporting a system that was new to the afloat world.  The MOTU also had a well-populated submarine contingent supporting both attack and missile boats.  The bubbleheads and skimmers were always yanking on each other's chains, mostly in good humor.  A good buddy of mine, a Fire Control Tech (SS) said there are two sorts of naval vessels:  Submarines and Targets.



Yeah, worked on Fast Attack and Boomer submarines then transferred to a Fast Frigate (FF-1086) to hunt subs (ASW). At 200 miles ahead of the battle group, we knew the ugly truth. We where the "early warning" system for the BG aka Missle sponge. Spent 95 days consecutive days steaming once and 45 consecutive days more than I care to remember. Our West-Pac was extended after the assassination Indira Gandhi steaming back and forth to nowhere. That pretty much ruined my Naval career hahaha. The Air Force was like Disneyland compared to the canoe club.
Both great experiences in there own way. 

Paco


----------



## wileel (Mar 25, 2018)

firestopper said:


> My journey began in JR. High school when vocational education was still offered. Although my grandfather was a master machinist (in my eyes) it was at 12-13 years of age that I found the magic of creating. Sure I built many bikes as a kid but not the same as to build something from raw stock.I never failed any grades, but really didn't like school much. I was saved by a few male teachers (WW II vets)  who had zero issue straightening me out. By HS, I was enrolled in every vocational course they had to offer a freshman and by the time I graduated at 17 I had a true appreciation for higher math. Six days after graduation, I was in boot camp followed by A school to learn welding/damage control. I had a decent head start over my piers in skill and attitude. Served for 18 months at Sub base P. H. then on a missile sponge for the remainder. Separated about the time I was 21 and struggled to find a job. I went from a second class petty officer ( E5) to landscaping. My father gets that credit as he instilled pride at a young age. I was too proud to collect unemployment or any other type of handout. "Reaganomics" had me enlisting once again. This time around I gave the USAF a try and killed ASVAB enabling me a long list of opportunities. I took a bust down to E-4 and went to another school to learn Aircraft fuel systems including Pneudraulics, schematics and basic electronic troubleshooting. While serving in the AF, I found myself spending time in the weld/machine shop developing/designing specialty tools used in the fuel shop. I had plenty to share and learned even more from these folks. Separated after almost ten years of combined service and hit the private sector working as a fabricator. My time as a civilian employee was frustrating at best. Working with s**t tools, s**t machines and bosses who lacked caring forced me to strike out on my own. My wife had gifted me a Millermatic 200, 4" Makita grinder and a 14" Makita chop saw for Christmas, she knew better than I at the time what I needed to be happy. One job led to another and before I knew it, we had a full-time fab shop. The sad part of this phase of my life was the employees and the type of work we performed (wrought iron gates, fences deck rails etc). This payed the bills (barely) and I found myself in night school after a few years in that rat race. Employees where another negative to the story, so I'll skip that part. What I really missed was being challenged to create and problem solve. I became a fireman and maintained my welding skilled through custom jobs. As the jobs became more complex, I added machines and tooling. I purchased my first lathe back in 2001 mostly out of frustration, having to rely on a shop that didn't share my quality or time table.  Most of my machining skills (basic) are from 4 years of H.S. I primarily am a welder/fabricator, so years of practice helps in many  areas including what I call practical machining or common sense approach.
> I joined this site in 2014 to expand my machining skills and to share in any way I can. I have always had an appetite to learn and been blessed with ambition and good health although my wife will say I'm hyper active
> 
> Some might think it all started with Mig, 4"grinder and a 14" chop saw, but I like to think it really started with those special men who never gave up on a kid. I'm so grateful I wasn't born 10 years later.  I see some parallels with some members on this site whom share and mentor like those special teachers in my life.
> ...


Small world here!!! I'm a Fuel Cell guys as well!!!!! The common brain damage from JP-4 fumes explains a lot as to why we are both here...lol


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 26, 2018)

When I was 9 I started a bicycle business in my parent's garage. By the time I was 15 I wanted a real racing bike, but couldn't afford to buy one so I decided to make one. Taught myself to silver braze, bought a set of Reynolds 531 tubing, lugs, and drop outs, built a jig from plywood and wood blocks to clamp the tubes, then went at it. Hand filed all the lugs, used files and hole saws to fish-mouth the tubes. Turned out decent until I burnt a hole in the thin section brazing water bottle bosses, after which I gave up. Still, I learned a lot, and yearned for real tools rather than the crap my dad and I had (mostly K-Mart (before HF) bargain bin stuff).

About the same time I visited a neighbor's tool and die shop (I grew up in Indiana where there were LOTS of tool and die shops supporting automotive). I saw a comparator and I started wondering about the precision needed to make tools to make tools to measure tools and so on.

Went to college, studied materials science, and made a decent career in semiconductors, first devices, then equipment. The geometries our customers deal with make machining tolerances look like the Grand Canyon (current devices are 5 - 7 nanometers, a nanometer is 1 billionth of a meter)

Now I have the space and resources (if not time) to dip my toe into the hobby machining tool. I'm having a ball!

Came across this site after being frustrated at the other non-hobby site.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 26, 2018)

How I got here, hum , kinda just looking for other guys who like machines and making the things others have know clue about. I spent my high school years in vocational taking machine tool & die technology. Aka machinist. That along with extra two years of drafting and apprenticeship while working in different shops . Two different valve manufacturing shops , then a jobing shop doing mostly repairs for a steel mill in pa. After that a government contracts shop along with other contracts from large industrial heaters. While doing my high school years I worked in a start up company manufacturing micro circuit engineering parts running the machine shop on my own till I needed time in different areas and more money. I was made Forman in my last job after being there three months with a nice raise and extra responsibility. Then the sh t hit the fan for me , I woke up one morning in savere agony in my upper spine , my wife drove me to the drs there I sat in the exam room waiting for the Dr and my legs went numb short while later it came back , I walked around a bit paceing  in agony then sat down and then it set in and I couldn't move . When the Dr finally got there he called 911 which we didn't have then . He shot me up with some demeral which did nothing , every bump or wiggle getting to the hospital was like getting stabbed to death. After mylograms they said my spinal fluids blocked between my shoulders , emergency surgery that night . Waking up the pain was gone I can move my legs life's on the mend , the surgeon removed bone to allow room for a swollen spinal cord . Ok no problem WRONG , my spinal fluids draining through the wound Dr says operate I say no they coerce my wife and family  to get me to ok it , YUPP I oked  it but to only seal the leak on paper. Operation #2  wake up feel nothing from my neck down can't move my lower body at all. So more good news he removed more bone and couldn't find the reason from the first operation but now I'm worse he did more then he was allowed to do and I'm still leaking spinal fluid . After a week or so of spinal taps daily he says I'm going on vacation and ships me to Pennsylvania hospital to the top back surgeon on the east coast in 1979  . There I'm put through two mylograms the lower no problem but the upper they stick a four inch needle behind my ear into my spine , my family heard my screams of pain on another floor doing that test . 
So Dr Simeon operates takes a skin graft from my left leg and seals the leak . After the operation I asked him what he found he told me son the only thing I could see was scar tissue . So now I've had three spinal surgeries in three weeks , they sent me to Magee rehabilitation hospital on my belly for several weeks then it's onward to rehabilitation for four months in hospital . I worked real hard to walk but was left with a drop foot on my left I did alright for twenty years but wore out the left knee hyperflexion and that caused spurs on my hip , I started falling so between the knee pain and hip pain I bought a mobility scooter to do my long walking , then in 2006 back pain sent me to the hospital for a week of drugs and the pain never stopped by 2009 I wasn't moving much and I had a massive pulmonary embolism blocking both lungs YUPP I was dead in the emergency room of course I didn't go the day it happened it was the next day . They told my family they could try a clot buster but I could  die either way . Well the clot buster brought me back I was out of body yes it's crazy but true. After all that I lost the rest of my walking spent the entire year of 2009 in and out of hospitals and nursing homes where they even tried to kill me , one I had another small embolism and they wouldn't call 911 , I called my wife and she called them so back in again then I get staph infection and 105 fever back in another hospital only to be sent to there other hospital for cat scan I'm to big for the first ones. Quarantined for staph infection. Room to myself yea. Can't go home need intravenous drugs to clear out crap in blood. So off to nursing home again ok drugs are done after three weeks then four then five. Now I'm peeing blood by the gallon er run to Jefferson they wouldn't even look at me for just that said where do you want to go I said home and the took me home . The nursing home wouldn't let me out and this second one was giving me someone else's drugs I cked everything and they sent the wrong drugs so I know how they killed my step father in the Medford NJ nursing home on rt 70 .  Lucky thing I had the passing of blood probably saved my life. But after a few weeks home more infection now more pain another very high fever back to Jefferson now it's emergency surgery blocked kidney full of poison put stent into drain then they go in and remove a very large number of stones breaking them and removing them. 
Since then I've really been doing well in the body area not to many bladder infections. For years I suffered with them constantly. 
Why am I here I don't know I never expected to live past my forties which I was told in hospital most quadriplegic people die in that time . 
I enjoy this site , I share if I can , I've had a long career of doing small engine repairs , welding , gunsmithing , even machined and sold dozens of special gun cleaning rods and brushes and other trap and skeet shooting items in brass and aluminum , I worked really hard to achieve one goal to be on the ALL AMERICAN TRAP TEAM  I made it in 2004 . I grew up working and hunting and fishing it was my goal to do it till I died or couldn't do it. But the life I wanted was stolen by a butcher Dr , I was ment to own and run a jobing shop with full services it was my dream to have and a gunsmith shop on my own for extra income.
Plans and life have never been my choice but I vowed to have my machine shop I have about ten machines if I ever get them in the shop only time and my strength will tell. Every bit of my extra earned money is gone . If they can get my pain under control I hope I can get the shop cleaned out and all my machines set up and running I've got lots of machining left to do.
If you guys don't like or think this belongs you can delete or whatever. My only goal on here is to help , even make a smile .


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 26, 2018)

Good lord, SB... speechless. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 26, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I came here looking for hot babes, and I am STILL looking!
> 
> (seriously, I am nothing like that and *hope I don't get in trouble for the little joke*...)



Why Bob, does your wife read this site and have no sense of humor?


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 26, 2018)

I operate 2 nuclear reactors along with their associated steam plants and turbines making electricity for a living, although I plan on retiring very soon.

What got and keeps me here ??? The friendly, helpful atmosphere.
I used to belong to other forums before this one, but a newbie question there would get your head taken off or be completely ignored.
One response, in particular, was "Just use the &*@* Search option !!!".
I had used the search option first, but I find them less than helpful even on this site.
The big difference here is someone will always answer in a pleasant way even if the question has been asked a thousand times.


----------



## machinejack (Mar 26, 2018)

Me at a very young age in the late 50's and early 60's listening to my Grandfather "W. W. Adams" of Benton, Ark.  the head of maintenance at  Reynolds Metals at the Bauxite plant talk about how magnificent the machinist were. I guess it stuck, now retired after 50 years of machining and tool making I'm still at it. Been upgrading an old 1985 Bridgeport Boss 5 with new motors, Mach3, and Gecko drives. The mill had very little if any use. Paid $800.00 for it. I have it up an running now use Mastercam and Autocad on the CAD CAM side. Big learning curve for an old buzzard like me, but I am getting there.  Having a hard time finding the Kwik-Switch 200 tool holders that I can afford. 
A dinasour now for the most part, hands on the cranks is becoming a lost art as the world moved into the CNC age I got left behind. 
  Jack


----------



## ddickey (Mar 26, 2018)

JPigg55 said:


> I operate 2 nuclear reactors along with their associated steam plants and turbines making electricity for a living, although I plan on retiring very soon.


What plant? I'm at PI.


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 26, 2018)

I was born a mechanic, that's what my Dad always said. When I was about 12, he let me buy a basket case Honda 50 (4-speed, push rod) with $15 of my paper route money. He never thought I would be able to put it together, but I had it working in a few days without a manual.  I mounted it in my Taco 22 mini bike frame. and it killed the other bikes in my 'hood. I got into porting and racing dirt bikes in TT, motocross and desert.

In my 20's I was a Factory Trained Harley mechanic for a SoCal dealership building 80's choppers and fat bobs as well as working on the surrounding cities Police bikes. One of our choppers made the cover of Easy Rider magazine.  We also restored a few early Harley's, 1905 single, 1909 twin, some knuckle heads and pan heads. I helped my buddy build a drag Sportster and he held several records.

Then I worked for Keith Black Racing engines in South Gate, CA as the Head & Valve Technician building, repairing, porting new & used aluminum hemi-heads for all of the Top Fuel dragsters, funny cars and drag boats. Garlitts, Force, Muldowney, Bernstien, Kallitta and all of the other favorites of the day.

I moved on from there to an R&D shop developing high performance industrial equipment for a few years until they filed bankruptcy.  I was then hired as the Maintenance Mgr. of a furniture manufacturer plant 3 city blocks long with hundreds of machines, until I got laid off because they were bought out by a Chinese company. Tired of getting laid off, My next boss said this is the last job you'll ever have, and he was right.

I was hired as a maintenance technician for LAX jet fuel supply facility keeping all of the pumps, tanks, valves and control systems operational. While working full time, I went back to college 3 nights a week to get my degree and a certificate in electrical technology.  Soon afterward, they offered me the GM position at SNA (Orange County) airport fuel supply facility and I've spent the last 25 years here riding a chair.

I missed playing with machines and materials so I started working with wood and turning bowls and vases on my lathe.  I missed working with metal, so I bought my mini-mill and lathe and fell back into what I learned 20+ years ago.  I'm retiring the first of June and I plan on making all sorts of new goodies in the future.


----------



## tcarrington (Mar 26, 2018)

Grew up tinkering, mowing lawns and keeping mowers running well. Serviced mowers and chain saws at local hardware store. Got degree in Mechanical Engineering and co-oped at company making large filtration and vacuum degassification systems. Wrote embedded software for assembly equipment using vision, laser and robotics for large company who made military hardware. Moved to semiconductor division doing system work (mechanical, electrical and software) for high speed inspection of wafers and finished packages. Currently building specialized electrical and optical inspection equipment for MEMS devices. Use home shop to make my job go better. Have fixed a lot of little problems and prevented some big ones from happening.
Had a small toy steam engine as a boy - now want to build a few larger models as I move into retirement. Some gun smithing work (finishing out a lower or two). This forum is very civilized, has a great wealth of knowledge and comes up with really good answers without the dross. I really have enjoyed the questions and answers as well as the completed projects. 
Anytime I have a question, the answer is usually here.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm an Industrial Maintenance Mechanic for the past 30 years who also works on motorcycles and autos at my home shop.  I ran a performance shop at my last home shop for 20 years.  When I opened my business in 1997 I also bought a small mill/lathe combo machine to use for my race cars/bikes and custom projects and keep more of the work in house.  Fabrication and machining has always intrigued me and I wanted to learn more of it and have the ability to machine in my home shop.

I came to hobby-machinist.com in spring of 2014 because I was looking to upgrade my smaller lathe/mill combo to a better quality lathe and knee mill.  This site was the only machining site I found that not only allowed the discussion of import machines but also had specific sub-categories for supporting those machines with great people for bouncing ideas and questions off of.  I've been here off and on ever since.

Mike


----------



## core-oil (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello Guys, I have been hanging around here since 2010, I began my working life as a junior coalminer for the first two years , Then I managed to get an apprenticeship in a foundry as a moulder I loved it, In a way the guys I worked with had in a strange manner the friendly helpful , sympathetic nature,  Same as  many of the folk on this forum, Down to earth souls , If I could go back in life, I would even if just to carry the box of tools they used through the factory door, As I greatly admired the skills these old boys had  Nowadays, by and large, I can not be bothered one bit , with "todays values", Such as   I want and could not care one bit for the planet, "Im alright Jack , I am on the Boat!"Seems to be the norm frequently.
However my rant over , There are still a great number of good folk around , I tend to lurk in my workshop, Man Cave? I have always along with my father made things since I was about nine years of age, Like another members posting when it came to working a lathe I instinctively knew how to operate it I really like the down to earth approach on this site, No frills basic helpfullness and sympathy and advice to the members where needed
  In past days I recieved much good technical knowledge from my old technical school teachers , And one day a week I join forces with my model engineering buddies, So far lifes not too bad.


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm a dabbler and I like to know how things work. I'm also a history geek, all kinds of history not too fussy, but particularly like to see how and why things evolved to where they are now. I watched a documentary a couple years ago about Chinese food in America and honestly found it fascinating. Machines fit into both of these interests.

Luckily they still had shop classes when I was in school so I got some exposure to woodworking, metal working and auto mechanics. My dad also did handyman jobs on the side when I was a kid, often bringing me along to "help".

It kind of came up in the thread about radial arm saws and shopmate all in one tools thread, but growing up I thought everybody knew how to wire a light switch or change the oil in their car. It wasn't a hobby just a part of owning a house or automobile. Many of the adults I was around just did these things. My dad worked on our house, he worked on other peoples houses. My uncle (my dad's brother} had a 1967 Chevelle that he was always playing with. I helped my Grandfather install a home built solar pool heater years before solar was a thing people did. My grandfather also owned a machineshop, so I got a little exposure to that, but very little. That was work and he left it at work.

So tinkering was well established by the time I graduated high school. I had no idea what I wanted to do. I liked camping but that isn't a job right?

I was "smart" everybody said so, so was expected to do something "smart" as a career, so I started a Mechanical Engineering degree at community college. The drafting was neat, but I was frustrated. How can you design a better mousetrap if you don't use mousetraps.

Looking for jobs I saw some fire departments hiring and that sounded interesting. I found out the college had a fire science program so changed majors and found a local volunteer fire department to get on with. Got a job as a lifeguard for a summer then worked on an ambulance. Then I went to Paramedic school all this with the goal of working for a city fire department. Then out of the blue someone gave me this job announcement for the US Forest Service as a temporary firefighter and I got the job. I didn't know much about the organization but you got to work in the forest, and that is almost like getting paid to camp. I worked as a temp firefighter a couple of summers and then got a job as a firefighter at Fort Ord when the military started closing bases in the 1990s. That was also a limited term job so when I got an offer for a full time job with the Forest Service I took it. Ended up sticking with that for 22 years retiring as an Engine captain last November.


Oh yeah, machines... so one of my hobbies is building models. I tend to go a little nuts with everything I do, not good enough to just glue a kit together, no I have to make it different. I started making fire engines. Not a lot of kits available so I started scratch building bits from plastic, aluminum, brass, craft store knick knacks etc. That led to resin casting, soldering and then I saw the really cool kids had these neat mini-lathes and mills.

I'm sure everybody knows how that goes, which machine do you buy? How do you get it when your budget is 1/2 (or less) of reality. It isn't easy to get info from other modelers online because everybody wants a lathe, but most will never spend the money (car modelers in particular are cheapskates) so the guys who have them burn out talking about them. I quickly figured out that the super cheap machine tools you can find on Amazon and Ebay (6 in 1 for $200) are basically toys which narrowed it down to the Sieg mini-machines, Taig or Sherline. A couple of the guys who did take the time to help me used Sherline and they felt strongly about them.

There simply isn't a model site though where you can really talk about this stuff without constant interruption (whoa is that a lathe, where did you get that, how much, whoa that's too much... maybe I can use a Hobby Lobby 40% off coupon, oh they don't have them...)  so I started looking around and this seemed to be the only site that really welcomed self-trained knob turners with a lot of questions (machinist is way to advanced a term for what I do) and didn't treat mini-machines as glorified toys.    


Oh, yeah, Mikey should be getting customer referral checks from Sherline...  


Wow, did I really just write all this? I guess you have found out I also like to talk.




Ulma Doctor said:


> i get paid to fix things others carelessly destroy.
> it's interesting how a bowling ball can be broken with a broomstick.
> i can't explain the physics behind the statement, but, it must be like the bumble bee that shouldn't be able to fly typa thing.



I can relate to that statement. I have often heard, you never refer to something as firefighter proof, because that will just be seen as a challenge. Some of the stuff I've seen guys break just leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## oskar (Mar 26, 2018)

I worked all my life as an engineer in the pulp and paper industry and after I retired I got into woodworking as a hobby. Then from a thread in the routerforum I got hooked into cnc routers and build 8 so far all in aluminum which I sell to recover my cost (takes me about a year to build one and sell). Now again from a forum I got hooked into machining and bought a mini Taig lathe. Never used one however my first job as a teenager was in a rep importing Perkins diesel engines and they also had a good size machine shop which at lunch time I was allowed to use one of the lathes to learn and did a lot of practicing then but have forgotten it all. This forum here is an excellent source of help


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 27, 2018)

Medical Reasons brought me here.
 The VA decided I needed to interact more with people. They gave me a computer and I started looking around. Surprise -- The internet had sicker people than I on the net. No place for me to be. I sat and talked with a VA Rep for hours. We found some machining forums. They said this should work for me.
 OK. I tried it and was soon overwhelmed by the amount of X-Spurts out there. I use that term because they were Self-Centered and Egomaniacs. This is how I met Nelson. They would bash him at every turn.
 Found this site and have been here ever since.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 27, 2018)

I retired 10 years ago and before retirement I knew I needed a hobby to keep me busy. I can't stand to sit around. I owned and operated a consulting engineering company before retirement and wanted something completely different for a hobby. I decided woodworking would be fun and got started with that. That lasted for a few years but after moving to the country I wanted some new challenges and tried new hobbies like smoking meats / cheeses, pizza making, black smithing, forging, knife making, fabricating and finally machining. 

The machining got started because I needed some new pins and bushings for my skidsteer and decided I would make them instead of spending a few hundred dollars to buy them. So off to the tool store to get a metal lathe. I got a 10" x 22" Chinese lathe and quickly discovered there were a lot of problems with the lathe and the _operator._ Lack of knowledge and experience was obvious and help was needed. So I looked at some machining forums to see where I could get some guidance. I found one that was extremely abusive to newbies and forbid discussions about imports. Strike that one from the list. Then I found this forum and my new home. Everyone here is friendly and extremely helpful, plus they don't mind that I bought cheap Chinese machines and will even help me make them more usable. 

My hats off to the great people administering this forum and the awesome members that are always willing to help others. 

This is my morning stop after breakfast. I grab a coffee and go downstairs, light the woodstove, fire up the computer and log onto this site. Great way to start a day!


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 27, 2018)

Hmm.. What interesting responses. 

I am a programmer at the day job. I sort of fell into it during the whole dot-com thing and managed to ride out the crash. I started as a kid and really enjoyed it. The down side, is now it's not as fun as a hobby. I still do little things on the side, but not nearly as much as I used to. On the up side, it leaves funds available to buy tools, so I guess that's a win overall.

I've always been interested in how things work, taking things apart, fixing things, and more recently designing things. What is now called a "maker" in some circles. I enjoy working with electricity, electronics, mechanics, and generally learning. 3D printing has been fun and I've created some designs that way. Tesla coils, cars, rocketry, home maintenance, computers, networking, etc.. 

I started out recently with machining as a hobby. I have been building large model rockets for years and wanted to get into making parts for motors and other metal parts. I also remembered that I really liked shop class in high school. I did mostly wood back then, but did get some time in the metal shop as well. I did learn basic metal lathe operation back then, so I at least knew what the knobs do and not to leave the key in the chuck. I've found making chips to be more fun than I remember from back then, though perhaps it was just being a kid at the time I didn't appreciate it. I also didn't appreciate at the time just how small some of the tolerances are. I suspect the indicators were graduated at 0.01/div. 

As for how I came to this site... Well, I realized that if I wanted to be better at this I needed a place I could learn from people that know what they are doing and are willing to share with random apprentice level people online. I could take a class at the local community college as well, and I still might, but I found this place and it seems to fit my needs/ability pretty well. Like many others, I ran into other forums that are downright hostile if you aren't a pro machinist with really expensive tools. I didn't bother to sign up there. There is good info I get from them on google searches, but I don't bother posting there. Neither myself nor my import tools are welcome there. I see what they are going for, they want other pros to talk to. Fine, but nobody starts out as a pro. And, frankly, as a profession, machining is declining and going overseas. Particularly the manual type. There will always be some, but is it enough to get new blood in? Talking with some guys at work, one of them is a journeyman machinist and switched after getting laid off. He says he knows a bunch of others. So it doesn't look good. I honestly think the hobby crowd is going to wind up being a big part of machining, like it or not. Much like blacksmithing and blade makers. As for the tools, lots of really good work is done on small and/or import tools. It takes longer, but I'm a hobbyist, not a production shop. Taking 1 hour to make something that a pro shop could do in 10 minutes is fine for me. 

So thanks to all of you that contribute here. I hope to help out some new hobbyists eventually as well.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 27, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> And, frankly, as a profession, machining is declining and going overseas. Particularly the manual type. There will always be some, but is it enough to get new blood in? Talking with some guys at work, one of them is a journeyman machinist and switched after getting laid off. He says he knows a bunch of others. So it doesn't look good.



I agree 100% with this statement . Most of us old time machinists including myself are now into maintenance positions and part time machinists when breakdowns occur in production . I cant name a machine shop around Baltimore that isn't a CNC production type house ( other than some large shaft work that requires turning and grinding . Seems like high output production or breakdown work will be the only survivors .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 27, 2018)

I have said this before, but I joined the site because of a thread of Mark Frasier building a toolpost grinder so I decided to join and am glad I did. I am a qualified automotive machinist by trade,but picked up lathe and milling experience by stealing with my eyes. Management always thought I was just standing there and talking. And what happened later on.......who did they ask to work on the lathe when the lathe operator was sick or on leave, that's right......me. Over the years I got more and more interested.

After 12 years of verbal abuse and exploiting me by doing the work of 4 people, I had enough and quit. Got a lathe operator job at a private business owner,but 7 months later had a huge motorcycle accident on my way to work, (car turned in front of me). I couldn't work for 18 months  and I was forced to stop working because of permanent hip,knee and hand damage. But thats not in my DNA to do nothing. So I bought my lathe and built my homeshop business from there through the Grace of God. Almost 7 years later and I am still going and loving it all the way. Thats me in a nutshell. I love making chips and learning more and more. I like making my own tools and that feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Splat (Mar 27, 2018)

They said there'd be Hi-C and Krimpets so I said, "What the heck!" and joined. 

Actually, the reason I visit here most often and have donated is because of the very giving, kind souls that are gracious enough to take the time to provide all the info found on this site and the future posts as well. They do it without making the questioner feel like an ass for asking questions. Thank you to everyone who asks questions and to those who take the time to answer. Without each other....well, you know.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 28, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> *Where ever we all came from , once we learn these common terms , life is good ! *
> 
> 
> *Here a some common machinist terms explained*
> ...


----------



## Crank (Mar 28, 2018)

Why not, here's my excuse for being here. Had a gradfather that was a tinkerer, he would liberate odd parts from his work and use them to make "things"for his grandson. These "things" rarely had any practical application, but they fascinated me with how machines worked. He once gave me something that had a bunch of bevel gears and I studied it for days and learned what an open differential was and how it worked. If it was mechanical, I had to learn its secrets and I didn't care what it was, car, chainsaw, garage door springs, washing machine, etc... I grew up at that point in time where The Voke (vocational class) in high school was considered the dumping ground for the losers or future felons. My parents had high hopes I would be a brilliant success in some fancy college, but instead, I went to full time work as soon as I graduated H.S. because I didn't feel that college was a good idea at 17.

Several years later, I finally went to college, for gunsmithing and the world of machine equipment and welding opened my eyes. I bought equipment when I could afford it and often sold it when I couldn't, but the love of making things for myself would never go away. Fast forward through the years and a late  in life (very late) 7 year stint in the Navy, and I found myself walking out the door in uniform and walking back in wearing civilian clothes. After a couple of years as a contractor, all those odd jobs in the civilian world, gunsmithing, welding and general mechanical aptitude flowed together as a shot as an engineering technican for the Department of the Navy. I got the billet and that's where I'll be until I retire.

BTW, did I mention I fix cannons for a living  !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 God is good! They actually pay me to do this.

I have been constantly upgrading and adapting my equipment, as I can afford to, so that I could wind up with as much machining capabilty for my needs. I will never be able to honestly label myself as a machinist in the true sense, but I will say that I can operate the equipment with a low probability of physical injury or screwing up too horribly. What was once bought to do gunsmithing has transitioned into fueling a love of RC scale model boats, mainly warships, go figure.

 I am also on that other forum, but use it more as a source of information, here there is a great sense of camaraderie and everybody is enjoying themselves at whatever skill level they are. I like it here and hope to share my interests and get ideas from others.

Mark


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 28, 2018)

Crank said:


> What was once bought to do gunsmithing has transitioned into fueling a love of RC scale model boats, mainly warships, go figure.



I talked with a guy in one of the RC forums about a group that builds scale RC battleships, complete with working weaponry, then stage naval battles. You ever go there? Just curious as I found it very interesting that one would lovingly craft something like that to go have it used as a target. I have some planes I do that with, but they are quick and ugly builds.


----------



## Crank (Mar 28, 2018)

My USS California is 10' long, with a steel hull and weighs over 400lbs in the water. I don't think I'd be invited to that kind of party. I have met with some battlers and while it's interesting, it's not for me..

Mark


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2018)

Crank said:


> Why not, here's my excuse for being here. Had a gradfather that was a tinkerer, he would liberate odd parts from his work and use them to make "things"for his grandson. These "things" rarely had any practical application, but they fascinated me with how machines worked. He once gave me something that had a bunch of bevel gears and I studied it for days and learned what an open differential was and how it worked. If it was mechanical, I had to learn its secrets and I didn't care what it was, car, chainsaw, garage door springs, washing machine, etc... I grew up at that point in time where The Voke (vocational class) in high school was considered the dumping ground for the losers or future felons. My parents had high hopes I would be a brilliant success in some fancy college, but instead, I went to full time work as soon as I graduated H.S. because I didn't feel that college was a good idea at 17.
> 
> Several years later, I finally went to college, for gunsmithing and the world of machine equipment and welding opened my eyes. I bought equipment when I could afford it and often sold it when I couldn't, but the love of making things for myself would never go away. Fast forward through the years and a late  in life (very late) 7 year stint in the Navy, and I found myself walking out the door in uniform and walking back in wearing civilian clothes. After a couple of years as a contractor, all those odd jobs in the civilian world, gunsmithing, welding and general mechanical aptitude flowed together as a shot as an engineering technican for the Department of the Navy. I got the billet and that's where I'll be until I retire.
> 
> ...




What a cool job ! My ex-company which I worked at and am still in very close touch with is working on a VERY LARGE scale RC boat . It just went back down to Florida after blowing the turbine engines . I doubt that it is a classified job so you may be able to see the progress under AAI Textron . Back in the day we made some crazy bad stuff for the military .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2018)

I guess if it's on the website it isn't classified !


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 28, 2018)

Crank said:


> BTW, did I mention I fix cannons for a living  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know that feeling. This was the view from my office for 5 years, they actually paid me to look at that...


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 29, 2018)

_Ttabbaln_ mentioned  model rockets that sparked a memory that I think may interest him and illustrates just how diverse our world is. 

The Estes Model Rocket plant is across the road from where I worked and they were really concerned about blasting vibration affecting their close tolerance equipment. Blasting schedules and rocket building (actually kite manufacturing) ultimately led to close communications and occasionally one of their experimental rockets would land in the quarry. 

Estes wanting to protect propriety work and the clean air act ultimately led to a joint effort in our relationship.
 The model rocket engines weren't up to standard during start-up and shut down of their production runs so they had to dispose of sub-standard engines and the environmental regulations forced a change in their disposal techniques. We were allowed to dispose of the substandard engines in our blast holes and during this process Ed (cant recall his last name) from Estes would help backfill the holes after placing bags of engines on top  of the explosives.  Ed was a long term employee of Estes with involvement in most areas of their operation gave me a plant tour one day.

 At that time the engines used different fineness of black powder and I believe different chemical combinations. We stopped at a small building where Ed said he tested engines. What he showed me was amazing! In a cabinet was a computer and just outside was a ballistic pendulum used to test the engines. Ed told me he had personally developed this facility and computer programs to offset the expensive "outside" testing. This testing facility would allow them to modify fuel composition and quantity with the results being plotted and available immediately after the test for any size of rocket they produced. I was definitely in the presence of a "rocket scientist".


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay, you asked....

When quite young, I was always building things. Tinkertoys and Lincoln Logs, then an Erector Set, then real lumber. I was always frustrated that I couldn't work metal.  In the 7th grade, my friend and I cast aluminum rounds and "turned" them in an electric drill, making cores for building rocket motors. That same year I visited my aging great-uncle in Santa Cruz. He had owned a development shop doing government work during WWII. He showed me all kinds of things he had built, including a power hacksaw. My eyes were opened. I studied science in high school, but metalworking was in my blood. Graduated from the JC in physical sciences and was accepted to UC Berkeley in chemistry, but there was no money so I never got there. Probably just as well, it was 1971. After spending a summer living in a cave in the Sierra Nevada, I went back to the JC to study machine shop. Had to drop out after my father ejected me from the house for "illegal activities". Got hired at Shell Development Lab and spent 5 years as a lab technician. Every chance I got I was over in the shop talking to the machinist. I left Shell and returned to the JC in earnest, taking a "create your own" major of machine shop, welding, drafting, properties of materials (metallurgy) and intro to computers (before the PC appeared). When someone asked me what I wanted to be, I replied "useful". During my first semester, I was hired by Fred as a "temporary" employee in a small local job shop. Four years later I was shop foreman, draftsman, purchasing agent and computer programmer. Six years after that, I took one of the machinists, borrowed $30k on a handshake and bought the remains of an old job shop. We built it up, bought some land and built a building. After 12 years and a divorce, the stress overwhelmed me. I took some time off and never went back. Sold out to my partner in 2001. Since then, I've had nothing more sophisticated than a hacksaw, drill and file. Just as when I was young, I've been frustrated by not being able to work metal. The big difference is I now have all the skills. I was casually looking at lathes and mills on CL (with no real intent) and mentioned it to a friend who still runs his own shop. A few weeks later, I got a call from Fred, my former employer. He asked "Hey, you want a lathe and a mill?" Of course I said yes. He replied "Get a truck and come get them, they're yours". I'm now the proud owner of a South Bend Heavy 10L and a Kent 9x42 belt-change vertical mill.

Phew, WALSTIB!

So now I'm here, catching up on the last 18 years of changes and re-learning the things I've forgotten. I'm active on several machining forums, but this is the one I find to be the friendliest and most comfortable. Thanks for making me feel welcome here.


----------



## JohnCT (Mar 30, 2018)

I ended up here because I don't know the word can't. Without great detail, I have beat spinal injury, learned how to walk, write, drive and the stuff we learned how to do as kids all again, beat cancer twice in the process. Always wanted to learn how to use metal machines, I now have a lathe and plan on learning to use it.


----------



## Dredb (Mar 30, 2018)

Our interests are wide ranging but would probably bore the boots off our family and friends. This is a place we can come to and enjoy the views of like minded people, share ideas, offer encouragement and get inspiration. Like meeting up with old friends, not a bad place to visit at all!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 31, 2018)

I found this site looking for information on my Bridgeport.
I, like most of you learned at an early age, that I had a gift for taking things apart to understand how it worked. I went to Junior High in the late 60’s. We had an outstanding metal shop. High school was equally well equipped. Ran an old 13” South Bend and was a Teachers aid in 3 classes my senior year.
I ended up in Haiti in 1983-84, refurbishing baseball manufacturing equipment. I got the job only because the owner of the business I worked in during High School knew I could just about fix anything. I found I loved working on the old cast iron machines. Brilliant design considering they were made in the 1920’s.
I spent the last 42 years in the automotive field in management of all things. Yes I have been acquiring tools all my life.
Looking forward I realized something was missing in my life. I asked my wife a couple months ago, “ do we have $2,200 laying around? She said, what do you need it for? “ I want to buy an old lathe”, she said, “ what’s a lathe?
I got the 13” South Bend. A month later, I asked, “ Do we have $1,500 laying around?” I got the 1970 Bridgeport.
I am still spending money on refurbishing old cast iron machines and having a ball.
As I peek over the fence into retirement, my future looks much brighter.
I really enjoy these stories, we all seem to belong to the same club.


----------



## Fortis64 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pure and simple ..... I like to learn new ways of doing things ,I'm a member of several machinist forums . I'm a total newb to maching and lathes and I've leaned so much this last couple of years,I'm slowly building up my own small shop .

Sean


----------



## dfsmoto (Apr 3, 2018)

jmarkwolf said:


> I got into hobby machining about 20 years ago when building an experimental aircraft.
> 
> I had basic power tool experience growing up with my dads drill press, bandsaw, 12in disc sander, and welders, etc. I inherited most of those tools and still use them almost daily.
> 
> ...


Ok I am very interested in experimental aircraft!   Did your helicopter fly?  Do you still build aircraft?


----------



## jmarkwolf (Apr 3, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> Ok I am very interested in experimental aircraft!   Did your helicopter fly?  Do you still build aircraft?



Oh yes, I've been flying the helicopter for about 18 years, and am now considering building a fixed wing.


----------



## dfsmoto (Apr 9, 2018)

jmarkwolf said:


> Oh yes, I've been flying the helicopter for about 18 years, and am now considering building a fixed wing.


That's awesome!  I have other stuff to do now to hopefully get ahead financially (some anyway!).  I would like to build a small helicopter or maybe a small bush plane.  

Do you have your pilots license?


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 9, 2018)

I found this place when reading Mike's (ZMotorsports) posts over at Garage Journal, so I joined and have been on a steep learning curve since.

All my life I have been into motorcycle racing and riding bikes, so recently I have been buying all the bikes I used to own and fix them up to relive my youth.

It's been awesome but my home shop tools were mostly hand tools and a drill press and I finally got so frustrated with the lack of quality with my work, I decided it was time to buy some real machines, so now I can't leave here, I'm hooked.

For work I started out as a Locksmith Apprentice for Chubb Locksmiths in NZ at the age of 15, and moved to Chubb Canada in Vancouver at 20 years old.

I hung up the tools and moved into full time lock sales for Chubb in April of 1983, after 2 years of sales I left to start my own Electronic Lock business.

My business is now 33 years old and we have built a great team of people who allow (encourage) me to take time off when needed and I knew it was a good time to buy a few machines so I could make custom parts for our shop, that no-one else had time to work on and I could also use the machines for my hobbies as needed.

I'll probably work another 8-10 years actively and then see how I feel about it.

I tried retiring a few years back but my wife "suggested" it would be better for the relationship if I went to work, I now go in to the office 4 days a week.

David


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 9, 2018)

Aaron_W,  Your office site  had to be tough.  I was fortunate also in that wild geese flew off a pond on the property, went by my window about 50 feet away. Another comment about why I am here. The coolant pump on my tool grinder wouldn't work so it got dismantled. The impeller runs in a plastic housing that has been repaired with epoxy or ??. The pump isn't a great priority but I have been studying about making a new one from aluminum. I have determined the basic housing is about 2.5 inches in diameter with the involute growing from 0 at 90` and reaching approximately 0.375 at 95` Increasing in diameter as it turns clockwise. Having read a thread here about rotating two axis by using pulleys (drums) and cord they got their  project completed . What I intend to do is as they did is devise a system where the RT turns once and the "Y" axis turns 3.75 times @ 0.10" inch per rev. Calculations about drum sizes to come later.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Joncooey (Apr 10, 2018)

I was on other sites but found that my machines made in Kalamazoo Mich. and Taiwan/China were not deemed acceptable.  Found this site, sat like a fly on the wall for a couple days and felt comfortable and became a member a couple years ago.  I am a Journeyman Welder and Millwright with my own company.  I use my machines to get the job done and, aside from highschool, (30 years ago) I am largely self taught.  I always learn something every time that I log on here and try to contribute when I can.  In my humble opinion, I think that Nelson's model is working and I hope that things don't change.  Great bunch of people and a pleasure to be considered a member.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Apr 10, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> Wondering what has brought everyone to the site other than the interest in being a hobby machinist . I myself am a machinist by trade , and this is my occupation . It would be interesting to read everyone's reasons for their interest in the trade and what your true occupation is . Possibly some networking could be in the future .
> 
> I'm sure we all come from different backgrounds and use different skills to pay our bills , chime on in and let's hear what we call work .




I'd say why I like this forum as opposed to some other forums, but I have been informed I am not allowed to talk about that on this forum.  LOL. 

Seriously, I just like to come on here and read about other people's machining adventures.  I'm a hobbyist turned pro and I am always looking for another way to solve a problem.  Even if I don't currently have that problem.  Often in the evening when commercial television has gotten old and stale I'll put YouTube machining videos on the big screen and watch whatever auto loads after the previous machining video until I start to drift off.  Imagine my surprise when I was awoken to the sound of screaming cats one evening.  Sometimes YouTube takes a tangent.


----------



## mwhite (Apr 10, 2018)

I am a mechanic for a railroad. I work on everything from chainsaws to 600 ton press brakes. Spent many years in the automotive repair industry. I come to this site for the knowledge and information. I'm still learning machine work. Purchased my first lathe, a 63 heavy 10 toolroom lathe. I've always been curious about machine tools.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Apr 12, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> That's awesome!  I have other stuff to do now to hopefully get ahead financially (some anyway!).  I would like to build a small helicopter or maybe a small bush plane.
> 
> Do you have your pilots license?



Yes, I do.


----------



## LudditeTechSupport (Apr 25, 2018)

I studied Audio Engineering in college, bounced around working live productions such as concerts for a while, and fell into corporate AV after that. I currently earn my paycheck doing systems maintenance and tech support in a corporate office. In other words, I have no earthly business owning any sort of machine tools.
I've long been inclined toward making my own things. My fiance' and I built most of the furniture in our house together, and I've noticed that, in any given project, I always wind up needing some very very simple piece of hardware that, for reasons unknowable, does not exist. I got tired of saying, "I could just make one if I had the right tools." So I bought a Sherline lathe. I've been making fittings, simple tools, and modifications. I've done a few 4+ hour scrap bin contribution projects . I'm learning a lot and having a lot of fun. I'm mostly here to lurk, ask dumb questions, and learn tips from people more skilled and experienced than myself.


----------



## solo (May 6, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> How I got here, hum , kinda just looking for other guys who like machines and making the things others have know clue about. I spent my high school years in vocational taking machine tool & die technology. Aka machinist. That along with extra two years of drafting and apprenticeship while working in different shops . Two different valve manufacturing shops , then a jobing shop doing mostly repairs for a steel mill in pa. After that a government contracts shop along with other contracts from large industrial heaters. While doing my high school years I worked in a start up company manufacturing micro circuit engineering parts running the machine shop on my own till I needed time in different areas and more money. I was made Forman in my last job after being there three months with a nice raise and extra responsibility. Then the sh t hit the fan for me , I woke up one morning in savere agony in my upper spine , my wife drove me to the drs there I sat in the exam room waiting for the Dr and my legs went numb short while later it came back , I walked around a bit paceing  in agony then sat down and then it set in and I couldn't move . When the Dr finally got there he called 911 which we didn't have then . He shot me up with some demeral which did nothing , every bump or wiggle getting to the hospital was like getting stabbed to death. After mylograms they said my spinal fluids blocked between my shoulders , emergency surgery that night . Waking up the pain was gone I can move my legs life's on the mend , the surgeon removed bone to allow room for a swollen spinal cord . Ok no problem WRONG , my spinal fluids draining through the wound Dr says operate I say no they coerce my wife and family  to get me to ok it , YUPP I oked  it but to only seal the leak on paper. Operation #2  wake up feel nothing from my neck down can't move my lower body at all. So more good news he removed more bone and couldn't find the reason from the first operation but now I'm worse he did more then he was allowed to do and I'm still leaking spinal fluid . After a week or so of spinal taps daily he says I'm going on vacation and ships me to Pennsylvania hospital to the top back surgeon on the east coast in 1979  . There I'm put through two mylograms the lower no problem but the upper they stick a four inch needle behind my ear into my spine , my family heard my screams of pain on another floor doing that test .
> So Dr Simeon operates takes a skin graft from my left leg and seals the leak . After the operation I asked him what he found he told me son the only thing I could see was scar tissue . So now I've had three spinal surgeries in three weeks , they sent me to Magee rehabilitation hospital on my belly for several weeks then it's onward to rehabilitation for four months in hospital . I worked real hard to walk but was left with a drop foot on my left I did alright for twenty years but wore out the left knee hyperflexion and that caused spurs on my hip , I started falling so between the knee pain and hip pain I bought a mobility scooter to do my long walking , then in 2006 back pain sent me to the hospital for a week of drugs and the pain never stopped by 2009 I wasn't moving much and I had a massive pulmonary embolism blocking both lungs YUPP I was dead in the emergency room of course I didn't go the day it happened it was the next day . They told my family they could try a clot buster but I could  die either way . Well the clot buster brought me back I was out of body yes it's crazy but true. After all that I lost the rest of my walking spent the entire year of 2009 in and out of hospitals and nursing homes where they even tried to kill me , one I had another small embolism and they wouldn't call 911 , I called my wife and she called them so back in again then I get staph infection and 105 fever back in another hospital only to be sent to there other hospital for cat scan I'm to big for the first ones. Quarantined for staph infection. Room to myself yea. Can't go home need intravenous drugs to clear out crap in blood. So off to nursing home again ok drugs are done after three weeks then four then five. Now I'm peeing blood by the gallon er run to Jefferson they wouldn't even look at me for just that said where do you want to go I said home and the took me home . The nursing home wouldn't let me out and this second one was giving me someone else's drugs I cked everything and they sent the wrong drugs so I know how they killed my step father in the Medford NJ nursing home on rt 70 .  Lucky thing I had the passing of blood probably saved my life. But after a few weeks home more infection now more pain another very high fever back to Jefferson now it's emergency surgery blocked kidney full of poison put stent into drain then they go in and remove a very large number of stones breaking them and removing them.
> Since then I've really been doing well in the body area not to many bladder infections. For years I suffered with them constantly.
> Why am I here I don't know I never expected to live past my forties which I was told in hospital most quadriplegic people die in that time .
> ...


Good God, your a hell of a fighter.


----------



## HMF (May 6, 2018)

What brings me here...

Every morning at 7am, I back up the MySql database so if a crash occurs, we can get back up with minimal loss.
I check the support email for support requests.
I check the Xenforo site and about 6 other sites for software updates I need to install.
Then I check the site.
I make sure all registration requests are approved.
I check the staff forum to make sure there is nothing I have to get involved with. 
If necessary, I download and install updates on the server and make sure they work.
Everyone wants to be the boss. Well, this is what it entails, enjoy. 

What brought me here:

I was crossing the street at work, and realized I needed a personal website. I checked out one of those hoster sites, and they allowed up to 2 domains, and  had some free software. I realize I could get a personal site with my name and another site on it. I had bought a lathe. Because of the horrid experience I had at other sites, I had no help getting it back together. I felt awful about the whole experience. My wife had suggested a hobby, but it wasn't fun. I used the free SMF software and bought a domain. The name was for guys like me who weren't machinists by trade, just trying to learn without being abused. It was me and a really nice guy with a Swedish name. He was helping me learn. One day he up and disappeared. 

What keeps me here:

There are people who need and want to learn how to use machine tools. They need to be taught properly and with patience. We do that here. We have a huge storehouse of data, answers to questions, downloads, articles, how-to's. I am going to use the site myself if I ever get to putting my machines back together. If it only serves those of you like me, we have accomplished a lot.  Then there is the need to maintain the mission of this place, which is learning without pain.


----------



## C-Bag (May 6, 2018)

Well done sir! When I found this place last year I was very wary like a lot of the other new folks. It doesn't take very long to lurk here to see it is different. The net is an amazing place, but anonymity can bring out the worst in folks. But then I remember how mean some of the guys on the floor of all the shops I've worked in could be and it seemed natural it would be that way when talking shop on the net. Only worse because they didn't have to worry somebody would get offended and physically kick their butt. I'd resigned myself to just lurking and hope to pick up what I needed through chance. But not here, there is a huge range of experience and knowledge without mess. What a difference intention can make and the intent to help others without insult is about as good as it gets IMHO and i appreciate the mission.


----------



## markba633csi (May 6, 2018)

It's great fun to be here and I'm still learning...
Mark


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2018)

Just got back from enjoying 4 days up in the wonderful mountains of Upstate New York . Didn't do any machining , but did a whole lot of mountain property maintenance work ! Busted my butt in those woods , but somehow it doesn't seem like work . Still some snow patches around but the weather was warm and the dogs had a ball running thru the woods and the rivers . Nelson , thanks for the site and the hard work put into it . Like the mountains , it is a great place to be .


----------



## ashtrain (May 7, 2018)

I am very much a "greenhorn" machinist and I must say my stumbling onto this sight was an epiphany and hopefully will get me to the next level.  Thank you all for making us amateurs welcome and willing to share everything that you know and are doing.  My focus is large-scale railroad modelbuilding as you see in my avatar.  Nelson, thank you for starting this endeavor and keeping at it in spite of its tribulations. I hope to do some contributing once my mill (PM30 mv) arrives and I get the gearbox on the rockwell 10-24 lathe gets put back together.  Thank you all again.
   Talk soon
    Dick w


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 7, 2018)

I basically grew up in my grandfather’s machine shop, learning and watching, what he and his 2 brother (great uncles) did in their rural upstate NY machine shop. I been interested in the machining process, from an early age, and constantly read and observe, what other people do in their shops. While I do not consider myself a machinist, I usually can get the job done. I’m always interested in the macinery and the procedures, that other people use, occasionally I pick up a tweak or two in the way, I do a step, making my work easier. I also feel, if I have something to add, I can.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (May 7, 2018)

I note that nearly everyone on here is from the US of A so just to be different, I'm from England
.I'm retired now but I used to be a quality engineer/manager at an aerospace company, making parts for the Apache helicopter, various Boeing and Airbus aircraft as well as the REALLY interesting stuff such as a new pilots seat for a German ME 109, some parts for the Lancaster bomber and others.
I've been a model engineer since I first got my hands on a lathe and am interested in pre 1900 traction engines.
I'm not a professional machinist so a site like this is invaluable for the information it contains and the people you can correspond with.
Brian


----------



## 97r82 (May 14, 2018)

Always interested in mechanical things. Dad owned a salvage yard and a small hobby farm while I was growing up so I was thrown into that by design. He was a machinist working for Civil Service until retirement. I thought that's what I want to do so took vo tech in high school. Turned out senior year 1979 as a OJT machinist for a oilfield production shop running a wore out 3a WS Turret lathe. Bounced around from job shop and production shops for about 10 years then to a Mack Truck shop as a diesel mech for a couple years. Owned my own countertop business for a few but tired of the ups and downs. Finally found my niche in a manufacturing facility 26 years ago as a maintenance mechanic/machinist. Should retire in a few years. Along the way I have collected a B&S horizontal universal light #2 mill. I liked the format and the variety of people here so I keep coming back. Always learn something new from you guys.


----------



## TerryH (May 14, 2018)

I couldn't even spell laythe when I got here.  Seriously, I have been in the collision repair industry my entire adult life. Do lots of woodworking in my home shop. Just getting into machining. Seemed like a great place to learn a thing or 20. Found it while researching mini lathe operations. Great place with an incredible wealth of knowledgeable folks!


----------



## TerryH (May 14, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> I found this place when reading Mike's (ZMotorsports) posts over at Garage Journal, so I joined and have been on a steep learning curve since.
> 
> All my life I have been into motorcycle racing and riding bikes, so recently I have been buying all the bikes I used to own and fix them up to relive my youth.
> 
> ...



I too am a Garage Journal junkie.


----------



## macardoso (May 15, 2018)

I work as a project engineer developing automation systems for Government and Military applications, and have focused heavily in high end motion control (AC servos and such).  Studied Mechanical and Electrical Engineering and have always loved manufacturing.  In high school I got to play with some old CNC Sherline mills which really got me into engineering, CAD and machining.  After a year or two, I bought my own G0704 (CNC conversion), and recently bought an Enco 12x36 lathe.  

I have always referenced this and many other forums, and felt it time I started to give back and contribute a little. I value this forum for having very little of the "high and mighty" attitude, and the friendliness and knowledge of the many members. 

I hope to learn more about the machines I own, and tricks of the trade as I continue running my little side show. Thanks all!


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 2, 2018)

As a kid I always got into trouble taking thing apart to see what made them work.
In 2-3 grade school I was always drawing pictures of a lathe or other machines 
instead of doing school work. Then came the special Christmas day of getting
my first erector set ( now i have 71 sets). I had no way to buy a lathe so I built
my first one. Another 30 years and i bought a G1032 (22=1/2 swing x 40).
Now I have many lathe's and a Bridgeport mill. I still build many of my tools.
Last BIG project was my Band saw mill. Next big project is a motor controled
router plane. So now I have a wood work shop... machine shop... And a weld
shop. Lots to keep me busy. Loven this forum... Great bunch of people.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 2, 2018)

I resemble your remarks!  I apprenticed to the machinist trade, then worked at the same shop for 7 years, then in another shop for 3 years, and went into business on my own until retirement --- about 35 years.  Sold my business and brought surplus equipment home with me, have metalworking machines, a wood shop, and welding shop, and blacksmithing shop.  I am now building a wood lathe, longer than the Oliver patternmaker's lathe that I already had.  The work on the head and tailstocks is posted on "machine build logs".  I have done a lot of wood pattern making for various projects, and enjoy it more than machine work, if that is possible ---


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Sep 2, 2018)

My great grandfather instilled a keen interest in all things mechanical. He was actually brilliant in his method. He would walk me down to the nearest gas station / garage. We would just stand 50 yards outside of the bay doors. It was too dark to tell anything, so he would ask questions & tell me. "oh, they're fixing a tractor today." I was probably 3 & 4. About the age of 5, my dad threatened to kill me if I took apart 1 more home appliance. Thus my focus became putting it back together (whatever caught my eye) - well because I wanted to live. So, I've always been a tinkerer.  My studies & goal was to become a Mechanical Engineer & I was accepted right out of high school at UT Arlington Engineering School. But the pace of classes, had to have a car so couldn't quit the job & wanting to keep a girlfriend too.....well, they took a toll. In my effort to regroup I ended up with a power company that paid for my college in Electrical Engineering Design & Power Distribution. After 8 years of misery, I left to pursue a career as a recording engineer & musician. Lost it all in a theft & had to start over. Been a Forklift Mechanic, but mostly electrical related jobs. Career highlight was wiring & commissioning the only new power plant in my area since the 40s. I want to build a shop before I start on my cars. So I brought in a shed & started restoring guitars & amps. Missed & wanted something more mechanical in nature + didn't see the parts I wanted for the instruments I was restoring. So, I ventured into machine work. I have a lot to learn. As I gained enough understanding to actually reach out & ask questions, I began checking online sites & have been active on all of them. I stopped going to the others, though. This is down home people right here! Here in Louisiana we say, "Let the Good Times Roll." In Cajun, of course. But, I say, "Let the Chips Fly!"


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 3, 2018)

_main reason Is because I’m impatient a gunsmith told me it was going to me 9 months before he could get to me...... thousands and thounds of dollars later I have a 6.5x47L. I’ve since built several firearms. It’s just a cool hobby and I already had a small welding/hobby shop why not add some more to it _


----------



## homebrewed (Sep 3, 2018)

My educational background is electrical engineering, specializing in semiconductors.  Doesn't sound like an obvious entry to machining, does it?   But early in my career I found myself doing failure analysis on semiconductor IC's.  That is a VERY small and specialized market, so there were relatively few tools made for the purpose (and as a result they all seemed to be quite expensive).   Of course, that means I DID get to play with some very expensive tools so it wasn't all bad <g>.

So early on I started making things to assist in my work.  Various fixtures, holders, etc.  Some went inside scanning electron microscopes and the like.  But I quickly became dissatisfied with the results I got when using hand tools.  I got a small benchtop lathe and used it to make a specialized polishing tool for de-layering integrated circuits, and the end result was so good I was hooked.  I now have a benchtop mill, metal bandsaw and a growing collection of tools and accessories.  Still happily learning, and now that I'm retired I have more time to play with my toys.  Life is good 

Oh, why am I here?  The place is friendly, non-judgemental, and full of folks who are VERY knowledgeable, and willing to share their experience.


----------

